# Farm Master Pasteurizer



## casedata (May 9, 2013)

Hello all, I'm new to Homesteading and had questions about the Farm Master Pasteurizer. I just obtained one, tested it with water, and seems to work fine. Does anyone have a manual or a copy of one? Also, for those who do pasteurize, will this pasteurizer be ok for home pasteurization? Has anyone had issues with it?

Thanks for any help or advice you can give me.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

do a web search for it


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I have. Really old one. Worked great till it got a small short in it & I got a shock everytime I used it. I have a friend who's an electrician, & am gonna try to barter some homemade cinnamon rolls for hi taking a look at it. I really like it a lot.


----------



## casedata (May 9, 2013)

farmerpat said:


> I have. Really old one. Worked great till it got a small short in it & I got a shock everytime I used it. I have a friend who's an electrician, & am gonna try to barter some homemade cinnamon rolls for hi taking a look at it. I really like it a lot.


I finally got some milk to use and the pasteurizer worked great. I can see that the electric cord is wearing thin where it inserts into the unit and the plug is really an antique. My hubby is going to replace the cord with a new one so I don't have any issues using the unit. That may de-value it but this is a working unit for me rather than a keepsake. I'd like some of those rolls as well.


----------

